# رمضان كريم/مبارك Ramadan kareem/mubarak



## Vitaminka

Hi 

Ramadan is soon,how gradulate in Ramadan muslim people,what I can write shortly and nice?
Jordan-Palestinian arabic (just in case)!

*Moderator note:*
*This thread is formed from merging 3 different threads about the same topic. Please, everyone, remember to search the dictionary and the froum before opening a thread so as to avoid repetitions.*
*Thanks *


----------



## linguist786

Vitaminka said:


> Ramadan is soon,how gradulate in Ramadan muslim people,what I can write shortly and nice?


I guess you mean "congratulate" 

The most common thing to say is: رمضان مبارك (Ramadhaan mubaarak)


----------



## Vitaminka

I`m so thankful for all the help!


   _____________________________________
Мы все ангелы с одним крылом и летать мы 
  можем только обняв друг друга!


----------



## Nikola

Ramadan Kareem/Mubarak to my forum friends.
I think mubarak is more common in non-Arabic countries, which is more common in Arabic countries or are they used with the same frequency?


----------



## elroy

My impression as a non-Moslem is that Palestinians tend to say "kareem" with more frequency.


----------



## cherine

Nikola said:


> Ramadan Kareem/Mubarak to my forum friends.


Thanks, Nikola 


> I think mubarak is more common in non-Arabic countries, which is more common in Arabic countries or are they used with the same frequency?


Yes, in Egypt we say Ramadan Kareem. I only first reard Mubarak online, and I thought it's used in other Arab countries. Maybe other forum members can tell us which expression is used in their respective countries.


----------



## Zeidan

Thank you Nikola, 
Here in Jordan we use both.  Kareem is more popular but Mubarak at the same time is being used more and more, especially on SMS.


----------



## muhammad.chehab

Living in the southeast Asian region (Singapur). I would say that Muslims here use Mubarak more often than Kareem. In fact, I've never actually seen any posters/banners that writes Ramadan Kareem. Usually, they'll write Ramadan al Mubarak.


----------



## kifaru

What would the typical response be to someone who said this?
I have head:
Speaker 1- Ramadan Mubarak!
Speaker 2- Ramadan Kareem!

and 

Speaker 1- Ramadan Kareem!
Speaker 2- Allahu Akram!
followed by Speaker 1 saying some thing I can't quite catch except for the word feek.


----------



## MarcB

This is what I have heard in Oman and Yemen:
_A .bshahr ramadhan  allah yibarak fik (fikum)_
_b. barak allah fik (fikum)_
_a.Ramadhan karem_
_b. jamee3an_
_b. mabruukeen_
_a. 3asa allah yhaneena wa yhaneekum_
_b.jamee3an insh3’allah_
_a. kul 3am wa inta bikhair_
_b.kul sana wa inta bikhair_


----------



## cherine

kifaru said:


> Speaker 1- Ramadan Kareem!
> Speaker 2- Allahu Akram!
> followed by Speaker 1 saying some thing I can't quite catch except for the word feek.


Hello Kifaru,

I think these expressions vary from a country to another, so you'd need to tell us where you heard the expression you're asking about.

In Egypt, we greet each others for Ramadan by saying:
Speaker 1- Ramadan Kareem! رمضان كريم
Speaker 2- Allahu Akram! الله أكرم

Or:
Speaker 1- koll(e) sana wenta tayyeb (to a male, and varies according to gender and number) كل سنة وانت طيب
Speaker 2- wenta tayyeb (or: wenta tayyeb we beSSe77a we-'salaama) وانت طيب/ وانت طيب وبالصحة والسلامة


----------



## Nikola

Shokran ya nas.


----------



## atlantis1354

Hi, everybody
Can you tell me what "Ramadan karim" means? When do you say that?
will you translate it to English?
Thanks.


----------



## azeid

The literal translation is " Ramadan is generous" and it means that Ramadan is full of good and blessings.
We say it in Ramadan month (Ramadan is 9th month of the Muslim calendar) and it is used to wish happiness during the start of the holy month of Ramadan.

"Happy Ramadan"


----------



## Abu Rashid

It is a greeting used during the month of Ramadan, and it's standard response is "Allahu Akram" which means "God is even more generous".


----------



## azeid

You can also find an overview about Ramadan in this link (here ) from a previous post by Chirine .


----------



## atlantis1354

Thank you
So, I understand it's a way of greeting and wishing health? or happiness in Ramadan.
So in Ramadan, the first sentence you usually say to your friends/ relatives when you see them is "Ramadan karim". Am I right?
Thanks again.
Add: Please also tell that Ramadan mobarak is Arabic or no?​


----------



## azeid

atlantis1354 said:


> So, I understand it's a way of greeting and wishing health? or happiness in Ramadan.


Yes, It is the way of greeting and wishing health, happiness ,blessings and good in Ramadan.


> So in Ramadan, the first sentence you usually say to your friends/ relatives when you see them is "Ramadan karim". Am I right?​


The first sentence people usually say to their friends/ relatives is السلام عليكم peace be upon you.It may be the 1st sentence after the greeting السلام عليكم is Ramadan Karim رمضان كريم.


> Add: Please also tell that Ramadan mobarak is Arabic or no?​


Yes, It is Arabic رمضان مبارك and it means a blessed Ramadan.


----------



## alinapopi

Hello everyone,

Is _Ramadan moubarik _ok to wish a good Ramadan to muslims? I would like some polite expressions, something more elaborated, but I don't speak and understand Arabic.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Josh_

The most common phrase is "Ramadaan kariim," literally "Ramadan is generous."

The reply is "Allahu akram," literally "God is more/most generous."


----------



## alinapopi

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Josh_

You're welcome.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,
Another question:

Where - in a letter or e-mail, would you preferably write رمضان كريم ?

As an opening greeting, or to end the letter/e-mail? (I suppose it's the latter, but just to make sure)


----------



## Faylasoof

Sidjanga said:


> Hi,
> Another question:
> 
> Where - in a letter or e-mail, would you preferably write رمضان كريم ?
> 
> As an opening greeting, or to end the letter/e-mail? (I suppose it's the latter, but just to make sure)



Hi,

Actually it is part of the opening greeting just after السلام عليكم , as azeid explained:




azeid said:


> .....
> The first sentence people usually say to their friends/ relatives is السلام عليكم peace be upon you. It may be the 1st sentence after the greeting السلام عليكم is Ramadan Karim " رمضان كريم ".
> ...



This is how we do it.


----------



## إسكندراني

رمضان كريم يا جماعة - احنا لسا بنتسحر هنا
But does كريم really just mean 'generous' here? Is there no better translation


----------



## relates

How could you wish a happy Ramadhan to a group of people? If رمضان مبارك means "A blessed Ramadhan," could you say "رمضان مبارك لك\لكم\لك وعائلتك" (etc)?


----------



## إسكندراني

We say رمضان مبارك or رمضان كربم or مبارك عليكم الشهر or the generic yearly greetings (كل عام وأنتم بخير)


----------



## tr463

Interesting note-

One of my teachers in Alexandria told me that people have stopped using "mubarak" for obvious reasons...


----------



## cherine

Actually we only started using رمضان مبارك and عيد مبارك in the few the last years. These always felt "foreign" to me. We always said رمضان كريم and عيد سعيد.


----------



## Abu Rashid

إسكندراني said:
			
		

> or the generic yearly greetings (كل عام وأنتم بخير)



Don't Egyptians pretty much exclusively say كل سنة وأنت طيب؟

I've only ever noticed Egyptians saying كل عام وأنتم بخير to me, because they know I am not an Egyptian, and therefore use the more generic phrase, thinking I'm more likely to know/prefer it.


----------



## cherine

كل عام وانتم بخير is also used by some (many?) Egyptians, pronounced kolle3am wentom bekheer. (i.e. not in a FuS7a way).


----------



## Abu Rashid

Well I think they think they're pronouncing it in a FuS7a way, but obviously it will have the distinctive Egyptian accent applied to it.


----------



## إسكندراني

Frankly most people would have no idea how to say it properly in FusHa, and don't actively think about crossing the line between fusHa and dialect and even borrowings; it all just blends subconsciously.

I'm working with some people from the levant and noticed they say بركات رمضان as a greeting.


----------



## 5zama

here in jeddah we say kul 3am w antm be'7eer كل عام و أنتم بخير 
w antm be'7eer 
Or
and sh8r mobark in sha2 Allah . شهر مبارك إن شاء الله 
3lyna w 3lykum علينا وعليكم



إسكندراني said:


> رمضان كريم يا جماعة - احنا لسا بنتسحر هنا
> But does كريم really just mean 'generous' here? Is there no better translation


التهنة بقول رمضان كريم , في الحقيقة ليست دقيقية  فالكريم هو الله وليس الشهر 
الا إن كان قصد القائل رمضان ثمين أو نفيس  على غرار حجر كريم لكنها انتشرت في كثير من البدان العربية واعتقد أنها مقتبسة من الشعب المصري 
وتقبل تحيتي


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا غير صحيح. رمضان كريم والله أكرم الكرماء. المشكلة هي فهمنا نحن للكريم، في العاميّة حين نقول كريم نعني جواد ولكن الكريم غير ذلك - حسب لسان العرب، الكريم هوا لجامع لأنواع الخير والشرف والفضائل. الكرم ضد اللؤم وليس ضد البخل والكرم اسم جامع لكل ما يُحْمَد

ويطلق الكريم على العاقل وغير العاقل، على الجامد والمتحرك ويقصد به أنه من أخير وأفضل وأشرف نوعه فالحجر قد يكون كريم وكذلك الحصان والطعام والعيشة وغيره

لا أدري لماذا تظن أن تعبير رمضان كريم مصريّ، لا أرى سببا يمنع أن يكون قد نشأ في مكان آخر أو نشأ في نفس الوقت في معظم الدول العربية - فهل "رمضان مبارك" مقتبس من الشعب الهندي أو الباكستاني مثلا؟


----------



## traws

Hi,

I had an interview with a UAE national, and am sending up a thank you note via email.

Ramadan is starting there in a few days, and I wanted to say... Kindest regards and Ramadan Kareem.

Would that be seen as a bad move typing this, or totally acceptable?  It's a middle-management role, but we had a very lovely informal chat.

Thanks for your help!
[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

I know nothing about this UAE national but from my experience, it never hurted anyone to hear this, it's even the opposite. I think your attention will please to him/her .


----------



## SolarGirl90

It's totally fine and polite indeed


----------



## gino ginelli

cherine said:


> Hello Kifaru,
> 
> I think these expressions vary from a country to another, so you'd need to tell us where you heard the expression you're asking about.
> 
> In Egypt, we greet each others for Ramadan by saying:
> Speaker 1- Ramadan Kareem! رمضان كريم
> Speaker 2- Allahu Akram! الله أكرم
> 
> Or:
> Speaker 1- koll(e) sana wenta tayyeb (to a male, and varies according to gender and number) كل سنة وانت طيب
> Speaker 2- wenta tayyeb (or: wenta tayyeb we beSSe77a we-'salaama) وانت طيب/ وانت طيب وبالصحة والسلامة



Thanks for referring me here, Cherine.

So the response to Ramadan Kareem is 'Allahu Akram' - is this gender neutral or does it change if you say it to a female?

Also, what would the appropriate Arabic response be to 'Ramadan Mubarak'?


----------



## elroy

gino ginelli said:


> So the response to Ramadan Kareem is 'Allahu Akram' - is this gender neutral or does it change if you say it to a female?


 I've only heard it as "Alla" (not "Allaahu"), and it doesn't change based on the gender of the person you say it to.





> Also, what would the appropriate Arabic response be to 'Ramadan Mubarak'?


 I've never heard "RamaDaan mubarak" as a Ramadan wish.


----------



## gino ginelli

elroy said:


> I've only heard it as "Alla" (not "Allaahu"), and it doesn't change based on the gender of the person you say it to. I've never heard "RamaDaan mubarak" as a Ramadan wish.



Thanks for the reply.

I've heard Ramadan Mubarak being used by some Arabs before - the user Zeidan has also pointed out on post #7 that he has heard the phrase being used in Jordan.

Even if Ramadan Mubarak is not as common, I'd still like to know how to reply in Arabic.


----------



## be.010

The response علينا وعليكم is increasingly used in Syria. I think it's been catching on lately as TV channels use it as a greeting during the month.


----------



## gino ginelli

be.010 said:


> The response علينا وعليكم is increasingly used in Syria. I think it's been catching on lately as TV channels use it as a greeting during the month.



Could you transliterate that?


----------



## tounsi51

gino ginelli said:


> Could you transliterate that?



Litteraly: to us and you


----------



## gino ginelli

tounsi51 said:


> Litteraly: to us and you



Thanks. How would you write it transliterated (i.e. in English letters).


----------



## tounsi51

aaleena wa aaleekom


----------



## gino ginelli

tounsi51 said:


> aaleena wa aaleekom



Can this be used as a response to Eid Mubarak as well? Also, is this fusha or a dialect?


----------



## tounsi51

Yes you can, I think it's both


----------

